# عروض مالهاش مثيل مع رودى ديزاين وبس



## جنى ميرو (28 نوفمبر 2013)

عروض مالهاش مثيل مع رودى ديزاين وبس
معانا عمل اللوجو والكروت الشخصية وصور الجروبات والبيدجات والبوسترات اللى تحتاجوها للأوبن داى 
عمل مطبوعات دعايا واعلان لشغلكم
عمل مواقع ومنتديات بمساحات مختلفة
معانا انتوا تطلبوا التصميم واحنا ننفذ على طول
وفى عروض حاليا ملهاش مثيل معانا ولفترة محدودة

اول عرض
(تصميم كارت شخصى + لوجو )عليه صورة غلاف هدية من الجروب

تانى عرض
(تصميم بوستر اوبن داى + كارت شخصى )عليه استيكرات تتلزق على المنتجات مجانا

ثالث عرض
(تصميم الموقع) عليه لوجو هدية + صورة غلاف هدية وبانر اعلان يتحط على المواقع الاعلانية
وبافضل الاسعار




















للاتصال
لينك الجروب
https://www.facebook.com/groups/152276771647944/members/

صفحة الفيس
https://www.facebook.com/dabdobaya
​


----------

